# Smith & Wesson M&P 22



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

I seriously looking to buy the M&P 22 for plinking and target/range practice. The ammo is very cheap which allows for more shooting time to improve technique and accuracy. I carry the Ruger P95...do you think it is practical to shoot one caliber to master technique and improve accuracy and CC a different caliber?


----------

